# Weekend away



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello

We have all emigrated to Auckland and been here for just over 7 weeks. We are looking for some recommendations of places to go for the weekend. We want to leave early Saturday morning, stay over night and come home Sunday. As we live in Albany we are thinking of some places up north. Can you recommend any places? We are hoping to go in the next couple of weekends. We really want to try Waiheke island but will wait for the better weather for that.

Thanks


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

I should have probably said. It will be myself, husband who are 34 and 35 and our 4yr old little boy x


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Lsung, hope you're all settling in well ?

If you're set on going North then Whangarei and Bay Of Islands is probably the place to head for the weekend.
If you don't want to drive that far North then there are some beautiful beaches North of the Whangaparaoa Peninsula.
We'll be up in Whangaparaoa the weekend after next as we have family living there.

If you wanted to go South I'd say go into the Coromandel to visit Whitianga and Hot Water Beach as well as Thames and Waihi.
Further afield South you could go to Mount Maunganui in the BOP which is by far the best beach resort in NZ. Great place to have a stroll round the shops, cafe's, park, promenade and the walk around and up The Mount is fantastic. There's a couple of excellent tiny coves around The Mount to stop on the beach and play with the kids.


----------

